# When is Puppy play too rough?



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, Riley is now 6 months and I have a friend who has a 9 month old cocker spaniel. When we walk together the pups are like the terrible twosome and just roll and bite and chase each other madly. Sometimes though I feel that the play gets too rough and the cocker pup gets quite snarly and snaps at Riley, this isn't because she has had enough but it would seem much more of a dominance thing. Generally she is more dominant and leads the chasing games but I am unsure whether it is fine to let them get on with it or whether we should give them some time out at that point. As far as I can observe 99% of the time tails are wagging but just sometimes this growly, barky behaviour starts and then the lunging and chasing which isnt so good.
Also there are always teeth on show??

Could anyone help me understand this, this is the only dog that Riley plays with like this, he is usually much calmer and happy to play with all dogs but not in this over excited way that the cocker pup seems to bring out? 
Thanks


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

My 2 always do the teeth thing ! I think there was a thread about this a little while ago - it seems to be quite common ! They do look quite ferocious sometimes, they tend to do it at home tho, when we're out they're too busy sniffing


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't worry it all sounds perfectly normal. They are a similar age and do probably view each other more as siblings hence the over the top playing. Ask milliedog and flounder they have this too. Their dogs play like mad things but dote on each other too, so works both ways. They will settle as they grow up.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you both, that has made me feel better because so far we haven't intervened as we have assumed it is all about learning and learning from other dogs is great teaching but a couple of people have commented on how they look so aggressive when they play. Will let them get on with it, they have such fun and Riley never seems as whacked out as he does after a walk with his girlfriend!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah I know it well. Yes as Karen says, Millie & Lolly are pretty intense with their playing. Millie wears out first and we can now tell when she's had enough. When that happens one or both of us put our dogs back on the lead, even just for time out. 

Both dogs are over a year old now and first met as 8 & 12 week old pups. They do play a bit calmer now, not sure anyone else can see a difference, but we can. The test will be next week, we're away for 3 days staying in the same house. It will be the longest they have ever spent together. 

How does your friend feel about it. I think if any of you or the dogs feel it's getting too much, just stick the leads on and try and get them to just be near each other without contact, time out.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes Lolly and Millie play together madly!!!! they make a real show of themselves while we are out walking and it's quite embarrassing!!! I'm sure people must think they are fighting but instead are having a real good romp! Millie is quite vocal when they play too.

Millie seems to tire of the games first and Lolly doesn't know when to stop and keeps going back for more. That is when we tend to see teeth barred a bit. Neither of them have ever hurt each other. 

In fact Millie is here playing now and I've pretty much left them too it (happily tiring each other out). If I feel it is getting too rough I shout 'ENOUGH' quite loudly and that tends to interupt the game and give each other a breather.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep Tracey this all sounds normal to me, my girls will play like this, Picnic more than Honey as Picnic (almost 8 months old) is younger and more puppy-like. My friends puppy and Picnic are manic when they get together, I love watching them play, all normal puppy play, then Honey comes and tells them off .. then they all fall asleep lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit always plays like this with another male working type cockapoo who is roughly the same age and they seem to be at the same hormonal level and are both trying to be the dominant one. 

A very funny and more gentle thing that Biscuit did the other day to a very young puppy was when it rolled on its back, Biscuit sat sideways on held it down with one paw! It was a real sign he is growing up and finding a small puppy a bit annoying!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter used to play quite roughly with his best friend a cocker spaniel. His teeth would be bared and they would both yelp sometimes. When they got too rough we would distract them with a ball or frisbee. 
Bonnie won't tolerate any rough play from Dexter and will squeal at the slightest sign of rough play but this only ever happens in the park when there are other dogs around, I think Dexter must get jealous of her giving attention to dogs other than him!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter used to play quite roughly with his best friend a cocker spaniel. His teeth would be bared and they would both yelp sometimes. When they got too rough we would distract them with a ball or frisbee. 
Bonnie won't tolerate any rough play from Dexter and will squeal at the slightest sign of rough play but this only ever happens in the park when there are other dogs around, I think Dexter must get jealous of her giving attention to dogs other than him!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess and Archie play like this regularly, she is very bossy a barks at him a lot. They really are the best of friends?

http://youtu.be/fvwBjmUD62Y


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, they sound very similar! Mt friend and I are both fine with it, we has assumed it was all puppy fun but sometimes if it gets a bit too much we do give them time out on the lead. I love to see them properly playing, of course 99% of obedience then goes out of the window as they just don't hear us, the cocker also heads Riley off every time I call him so he constantly has to change direction and then forgets I've called him again! Lovely to watch tho and very happy it is normal.


----------

